# TK10 vs 9mm (picture heavy)



## 4sevens (Apr 8, 2008)

Howdy,

I just modded a Fenix TK10 with a Seoul P7. The results were less than stellar.
Firstly the driver wasn't designed to put 2.8A into the emitter so the output
was poor. Secondly the reflector just doesn't work with a huge die LED.
There was a noticeable hole in the shape of a cross in the middle of the spot.
Sorry I didn't take beamshots  






So at what do we do with misbehaving Fenix lights?
We take them out back and "fix" them for good 













Unfortunately we can't claim that the TK10 is so tough that it can
continue working after taking one in the head (Like some other lights). 

But at least in this case it STOPPED the bullet!
(disclaimer: we do not claim all tk10's will stop bullets)

















For the record, it was a 9mm HP +P from a Walther PPS from 60 ft.
I got it on the first try 













Hope you guys enjoyed the show as much as I did 
(mods, let me know if this is in the wrong forum)


----------



## FarmerJP (Apr 8, 2008)

DUDE, your nuckin futs!


----------



## Tachion (Apr 8, 2008)

That doesn't look so bad... you could probably fix that with a bit of solder.....


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Apr 8, 2008)

I bet if you used 10mm, .40 or .45, the whole head would be blown clean off... Thats why LEO and military personnel are complaining about the 9mm's lack of stopping power...:shakehead


----------



## mayo (Apr 8, 2008)

60 feet.. Wow..remind me not to cross you in a dark alley. I still like my bunny test. The box should state that it will stop a bunny. 

I still smile when I light mine up. Friends love it. I used to tell people to be careful and not look at it when they turn it on, but now I just watch and giggle. Why do people do that?

Cool pictures David. Seems like something you'd see on Mythbusters.


----------



## Tachion (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice shot by the way. (no, for once I don't mean the photos :lolsign: )

Looks like its dead center. 

(edit: The photos are great as well. I did not mean to imply otherwise )


----------



## datiLED (Apr 8, 2008)

Very impressive. The mod (someone had to do it ), the shot, and the lack of damage to the TK10.

If you need someone to torture test the TK10 in the same manner as the T1 torture tests, let me know. :devil:


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 8, 2008)

now THIS is what i call interesting....

lol, wish there were some beamshots..

Crenshaw


----------



## 4sevens (Apr 8, 2008)

datiLED said:


> Very impressive. The mod (someone had to do it ), the shot, and the lack of damage to the TK10.
> If you need someone to torture test the TK10 in the same manner as the T1 torture tests, let me know. :devil:


Well after those T1's our "torture test budget" has run dry 
Perhaps in the future 


Crenshaw said:


> now THIS is what i call interesting....
> lol, wish there were some beamshots..
> Crenshaw


I can't promise anything as I'll be flying out of town
friday and will be gone for 2 weeks. Perhaps when I get back I can hook up
the head to a power supply and make some shots for you


----------



## 1 what (Apr 8, 2008)

Yikes!!!
Just because it wouldn't host a P7 you didn't have to do that to it.
However, any person who mentions "anger management" should be refused Fenix products for life.


----------



## Illum (Apr 8, 2008)

does this mean you will sell this particular TK10 cheap?

:nana:


----------



## greenpea76 (Apr 8, 2008)

If I did that to one of my $50+ flashlights, my wife would probably take my guns and flashlights away and sell them. LOL
I guess you can afford to get those things "cheap" so you can do what wish with them. 

Illum the nation,
On a more serious note, I think that should be framed and raffled off then the proceeds/benefits can be donated to CPF or something alike. Just a thought......

Edit: I just remembered the "no raffles rule", but something "alike" still applies to my thought!


----------



## yaesumofo (Apr 8, 2008)

I looks to me like a 44 magnum is called for. The head is still intact WTF?
Yaesumofo




4sevens said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I just modded a Fenix TK10 with a Seoul P7. The results were less than stellar.
> Firstly the driver wasn't designed to put 2.8A into the emitter so the output
> ...


----------



## 4sevens (Apr 8, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> does this mean you will sell this particular TK10 cheap?
> :nana:


What would you do with a Tk10 with a hole in it??


----------



## mchlwise (Apr 8, 2008)

4sevens said:


> What would you do with a Tk10 with a hole in it??



I'd shoot it again to see how the body holds up. :shrug:







:naughty:


----------



## Illum (Apr 8, 2008)

4sevens said:


> What would you do with a Tk10 with a hole in it??



dunno, thinking of putting it on a stand...probably extract that P7 and the OP reflector you had install in it and use it for something else:nana:

no point trying to revive the PCB by the looks of it


----------



## Gunner12 (Apr 8, 2008)

What I'm wondering is how well the body holds up.

:kewlpics:

Now that is one extreme mod.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 8, 2008)

Very interesting procedure, 4sevens. :thumbsup:


Glad you were able to find the bullet, too !



Too bad there's no "Video" of the shoot-out.

:naughty:

_


----------



## glockboy (Apr 8, 2008)

"from a Walther PPS from 60 ft"
Man, you good.:thumbsup:


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice shot! Walthers are one of my favorite brands in .40 cal but for 9mm it's Glock  
Question on the light as a target - was it backed up by something solid or just tail standing (or free standing) ? I guess I'm surprised there isn't more damage even for 9mm if it was solidly backed against something - either that or this says something good about Fenix TK10 bodies. 
Considering the cost of armoured vests maybe a new Fenix light vest would be a good seller ?


----------



## Hallis (Apr 8, 2008)

For one. Very good shot!!!

Two.. That's Totally awesome!!!!!!!!!1!1!1!

Three... Next i think we should see a test with 2 similar lights, 1 with the 9mm and one with something with a little more stopping power like a 45acp round 

Shane


----------



## e2x2e (Apr 8, 2008)

Thats awesome!


----------



## darkzero (Apr 8, 2008)

you're coo coo but I enjoyed it. 

Can I buy the P7 off you?


----------



## adamlau (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice shot. I would be willing to to send a TRUBALL PB127RS through one if you want to send a sample TK10 my way.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 9, 2008)

4sevens --


Now mail it to the "Will It Blend ?" guy ! ! !


:devil:

_


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 10, 2008)

Burgess said:


> 4sevens --
> 
> 
> Now mail it to the "Will It Blend ?" guy ! ! !
> ...


 



YES!!...............but PLEASE remove that P7 first


----------



## techwg (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow, i can not believe someone would shoot a metal flashlight... I dont know what to say. I would hope that you were shooting through a hole cut out of bullet proof glass, and you were the only one there, beacuse that seems like a very dangerous thing to be doing.


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 10, 2008)

you guys catch the one where he "blended" a crowbar? lol, disaapointing webisode actually.

Crenshaw


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 10, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I just modded a Fenix TK10 with an HK P7. The results were less than stellar.
> 
> ...


Should be in the shooter forums! :devil:

(fixed your typo for ya!)


----------



## quantico (Apr 10, 2008)

" hello , is this factory warranty service ? " I don't like the performance of this light that I bought.


----------



## g36pilot (Apr 10, 2008)

60 feet! Now that's good "gun control".


----------



## FrankW438 (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice shootin', Tex!

You should put this one on the shelf with the rest of your lights and tell them all to "behave or else!" That might be a way to prevent those pesky warranty returns.

-- Frank


----------



## Illum (Apr 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::nana:


----------



## Anto (Apr 13, 2008)

Try shooting it on the battery tube?
It'd be more of a fair comparison =)


----------



## TONY M (Apr 13, 2008)

A dead on hit at 60ft with a 9mm luger ain't too bad! I'm surprised that the light took it aswell.


----------



## Daekar (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm surprised at how well the thing held up as well. And if I could shoot that straight from 60 feet, well, I _would_ call myself a good shot!

@ 4Sevens: Anybody who A) has a gun and B) hasn't grown up too much to stop finding it fun to safely shoot random objects is definitely a good guy in my book. I'll buy a new light from you any time.  Nice choice on gun btw, Walthers are good looking pieces of kit! 

How did I know this thread wouldn't make it very far without a comment on 9mm vs 40 vs 45? You guys need to google box-o-truth and take a look at comparative penetrations. In a nutshell it shows that the only reason for a pistol is convenience of size so you can fight your way back to the rifle you should've never laid down... and that having well made hollow-point rounds is paramount to an effective personal defense strategy. Not all bullets are created anywhere close to equal... but good HP 9mm, 40, and 45 bullets all perform very similarly in realistic conditions. Oh, and it shows why you should never get in a fight with a 45-70-wielding buffalo hunter... that cartridge smashes through stuff like you wouldn't believe!


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 14, 2008)

4sevens said:


> (mods, let me know if this is in the wrong forum)


 
:lolsign:

Well, technically; you *did* modify it.


----------



## Illum (Apr 14, 2008)

looks homemade to me, especially that silver "rivet" to the side
I think this belongs in "beyond flashlights":twothumbs


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 14, 2008)

"Bullzeye".

Bill


----------



## Burgess (Apr 15, 2008)

:lolsign:
_


----------



## Lightguy27 (Apr 26, 2008)

Could you perhaps do two more shot's to the body and side of the head? I am gonna be buying a couple soon and giving one to a Soldier friend of mine and would like to see how tough it really is.

-Evan


----------



## rob0101 (Apr 30, 2008)

is it for sale?


----------



## 4sevens (Apr 30, 2008)

rob0101 said:


> is it for sale?


After I put one in the head and body I'll put it up forsale 
Why would you want it? Before I shoot the head I'll take out the P7
if anyones interested


----------



## HoopleHead (Apr 30, 2008)

thatll buff right out.


----------



## Flash Harry (Apr 30, 2008)

Sixty feet isn't just good, it's exceptional.

Looks like somebody has been practising?


----------



## Flash Harry (Apr 30, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> thatll buff right out.


----------



## chibato (Apr 30, 2008)

This from the guy who also brought you the T1 Torture tests. 4Sevens, you may want to seek the help of a professional for your displaced anger issues.

Seriously, very nicely done!:devil:


----------



## 4sevens (Apr 30, 2008)

chibato said:


> This from the guy who also brought you the T1 Torture tests. 4Sevens, you may want to seek the help of a professional for your displaced anger issues.
> 
> Seriously, very nicely done!:devil:


Where else can I take it out after a full day of dealing with picky customers 

Just kidding. No anger involved. I was smiling as I was holding my breath to make the shot


----------



## Monocrom (May 1, 2008)

4sevens said:


> .... I was smiling as I was holding my breath to make the shot


 
Now it's a Collector's item that might end up on eBay. oo:


----------



## 4sevens (May 24, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Now it's a Collector's item that might end up on eBay. oo:


Okay... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230255672645


----------



## Burgess (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## kaichu dento (May 24, 2008)

Okay it's on my watch list, but what do you think of sending some lights to our soldiers with the proceeds?

I'll bid up a bit for something like that.


----------



## 4sevens (May 24, 2008)

kaichu dento said:


> Okay it's on my watch list, but what do you think of sending some lights to our soldiers with the proceeds?
> 
> I'll bid up a bit for something like that.


Excellent idea! I'll direct 100% of the proceeds to that cause. You name who and where 
I'll add a note to the auction with specifics when it's decided


----------



## baterija (May 25, 2008)

Kaichu - Seems fair that since it was your good idea you get to pick a worthy recipient if you know one deployed. If you don't know one personally, I could nominate a worthy recipient in either Iraq or Afghanistan - your choice.

4sevens - :twothumbs

First bid posted. Who's next?  You know you want it? Be the only one on CPF with a genuine deadeye-4-seven shot light.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 25, 2008)

My friend's son was sniper on two tours but is out of the field now.

Still, it doesn't seem like it should be too hard to find some deserving soldiers and Baterija has a couple it seems! (Just look at the avatar!)


----------



## 4sevens (May 29, 2008)

bumper stickers


----------



## dmz (May 29, 2008)

Everyone reviewing the TK10 said it is a tank but you proved it.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 30, 2008)

Not many people bidding but I guess all 4 are CPF'ers.

If the auction ends without going any higher it'll be hard to send anyone even 1 light.


----------



## schiesz (May 30, 2008)

Fusion_m8 said:


> I bet if you used 10mm, .40 or .45, the whole head would be blown clean off...



Its funny how the 9mm versus anything comes up no matter where you are!

I would love to get ahold of a couple of the PPS's myself, I really like its big brother the P99.

Nice job (and nice shot) 7777!


----------



## baterija (May 30, 2008)

dmz said:


> Everyone reviewing the TK10 said it is a tank but you proved it.



Now this is a light built like a tank https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2492032&postcount=1


----------



## Burgess (Jun 2, 2008)

So, which CPF'er was the Lucky Winner ? ? ?


Inquiring minds wanna' know. 


_


----------

